# Droid X Screen Problem



## Iceman0803 (Aug 4, 2011)

Let me preface this by saying that I am running CM7 (GB kernel) so I'm not 100% certain that what I'm experiencing is a hardware issue and not a bug in CM7 itself.

What happens is sometimes, when I try to wake my screen, the buttons will light up and the screen backlight activates but the screen itelf won't display anything. If I press the power button a second time the buttons and backlight will turn off just like when the screen goes to sleep. If I press the power button a 3rd time, as before, the buttons will light up and the screen backlight will activate but again nothing will be displayed on the screen. I've had this happen both while on and off of the charger and initially, this would only happen once every 3 to 4 weeks but it's now starting to get far more frequent. I had it happen to me twice yesterday and once already today. The only way I know of to "fix" the issue is to perform a battery pull. Has anyone else seen this and/or know how to fix it?


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

I've had this happen. I don't know of a fix though.


----------



## Leon82 (Aug 24, 2011)

It happened to me also.


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

Happens to me to but when I switch roms it usually resolves itself....only happens to me on certain roms and its always inconsistent like ill switch back to. Tom that previously had this problem and it works just fine then when I switch h to another rom and then back it presents itself again. Idk a resolution but try switching roms and then back


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, happens to me as well from time to time as well. I'd wager to most everybody as well for that fact.

I have noticed that its been caused by several different causes, but usually its just the phone is under task/sluggish/full/pita, whatever, and then pushing buttons too fast.... which throws it out of sync. Reboot or pull usually fixes it tho, like you pointed out.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Iceman0803 (Aug 4, 2011)

I just switched over to Liquid v3.0 and its happened to me once on that one as well. As long as it's not a hardware failure of some kind I can live with it. I plan on switching to the Prime when it's available anyway.


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

No fix that I know of, but I've had it happen to me when I was running MIUI (which is CM based). Only thing I found that fixes it was a battery pull...or flash another ROM. 

I'm currently back on CM7 and haven't had the problem anymore. Had to do a full wipe of data and cache to get back here, which may have had something to do with the fact that it hasn't happened anymore.

So I don't think it would be a bug in the ROM, but more likely related to the hardware or memory somehow since battery pulls/wipes seem to fix it. My 2 cents...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceman0803 (Aug 4, 2011)

"msjohnson2868 said:


> No fix that I know of, but I've had it happen to me when I was running MIUI (which is CM based). Only thing I found that fixes it was a battery pull...or flash another ROM.
> 
> I'm currently back on CM7 and haven't had the problem anymore. Had to do a full wipe of data and cache to get back here, which may have had something to do with the fact that it hasn't happened anymore.
> 
> ...


When I switched to Liquid I wiped data, cache, and dalvik before I installed it and it still happened once (so far). I figured an sbf wasn't necessary so I installed over cm7 (after the aforementioned wipes). Maybe I should've started from an sbf instead...


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Iceman0803 said:


> Let me preface this by saying that I am running CM7 (GB kernel) so I'm not 100% certain that what I'm experiencing is a hardware issue and not a bug in CM7 itself.
> 
> What happens is sometimes, when I try to wake my screen, the buttons will light up and the screen backlight activates but the screen itelf won't display anything. If I press the power button a second time the buttons and backlight will turn off just like when the screen goes to sleep. If I press the power button a 3rd time, as before, the buttons will light up and the screen backlight will activate but again nothing will be displayed on the screen. I've had this happen both while on and off of the charger and initially, this would only happen once every 3 to 4 weeks but it's now starting to get far more frequent. I had it happen to me twice yesterday and once already today. The only way I know of to "fix" the issue is to perform a battery pull. Has anyone else seen this and/or know how to fix it?


This has happened to me also the only thing that works for me is to press the back button hard key "or battery pull". But I notice when the screen comes back on after the back button press the screen is in landscape orientation even though I am hold it in what would be portrait orientation.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have this happen a couple of times a day, usually after locking the phone while multiple apps are running. I assume it's caused by the load on the processor and it returns to normal if it sits for a minute. Not always convenient if a calls coming in, but I can't go back to blur no matter what.

Got an addiction for flashing to feed. (My phone only, I swear)


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

I would suggest doing a nandroid backup and sbf to stock .602. If the problem persists, call warranty support and get the device replaced (if you are still on warranty).

If the problem is fixed, re-install cm7 and try restoring the nandroid. If that causes the problem again then you had something fishy in your cm7+apps. Wipe everything, re-flash and restore nothing but sms and stuff like that.... Definitely don't restore all system app data.

-m

{ droidX «» cm4dx-gb «» tapatalk }


----------

